# EOS M5 User Guide



## weixing (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi,
EOS M5 user guide is now available: http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/4/0300025294/02/eosm5-cu-en2.pdf

Have a nice day.


----------



## gpp (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## d (Nov 3, 2016)

+1 - Thanks!


----------



## EvvPhotog (Nov 3, 2016)

I hope I just missed it but no intervalometer? I have the M3 and was really hoping for that functionality in this one.

I do see you can use a remote trigger now but would still love it built in (so much easier and less things to fuss with in the dark).

Patiently waiting for the reviews to start rolling in once this is released!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 3, 2016)

Beware, the link is not to a Canon site. Its for an Accounting Firm. Downloading from a third party site can be dangerous. Malware does not make itself known any longer, it operates silently, and in some cases, for months or years without your knowing. Antivirus software is pretty ineffective at catching the bad stuff.

Since the manual has not been posted by Canon USA yet, that increases the risk.


----------



## EvvPhotog (Nov 3, 2016)

Very true! I actually downloaded the manual from the thread in the other forum which pointed to Canon Asia. I just replied here since it was the M forum. ;-)


----------



## gpp (Nov 3, 2016)

Looks OK to me - http://search-sg.canon-asia.com/canon__sg_en__sg_p_en/search.x?ct=Support&hf=category%09zubaken&cf=model_sm:EOS+M5&d=MANUALS.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 19, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Beware, the link is not to a Canon site. Its for an Accounting Firm. Downloading from a third party site can be dangerous. Malware does not make itself known any longer, it operates silently, and in some cases, for months or years without your knowing. Antivirus software is pretty ineffective at catching the bad stuff.
> 
> Since the manual has not been posted by Canon USA yet, that increases the risk.



the official Link which was posted in the other thread is exactly the same:
http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/4/0300025294/02/eosm5-cu-en2.pdf

Even if I look for manuals for other cameras on the german site of canon they are all hosted on http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/...

So I can't see the risk.

Edit: Does anyone maybe knows the link to the german manual of the M5? I guess it already exists, but is not officially published by canon.de.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 19, 2016)

EvvPhotog said:


> I hope I just missed it but no intervalometer?



In deed, no built in intervalometer. Today i received my EOS M5. This function is not implemented.

regards
Frank


----------



## bholliman (Nov 20, 2016)

Photorex said:


> Today i received my EOS M5.
> regards
> Frank



Who did you pre-order with and where are you located?

I have mine pre ordered with B&H, but no delivery or tracking yet.


----------



## photogdan (Nov 20, 2016)

bholliman said:


> Photorex said:
> 
> 
> > Today i received my EOS M5.
> ...



I pre-ordered from B&H too. I'm curious if anyone else has received the M5 and where they pre-ordered


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi,

I'm located in Germany and pre ordered from the german online shop foto-mundus.de.

Regards
Frank


----------



## LDS (Nov 21, 2016)

Photorex said:


> the official Link which was posted in the other thread is exactly the same:
> http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/4/0300025294/02/eosm5-cu-en2.pdf



The domain c-wss.com is registered by Canon Inc (a WHOIS search says so), thereby is safe, but I understand Mt Spokane caution (files like PDFs can be a good vector for malware). Why Canon uses such a domain name I don't know, maybe it's an acronym in some language.


----------



## troy19 (Nov 21, 2016)

Photorex said:


> I'm located in Germany and pre ordered from the german online shop foto-mundus.de.


Sounds nice, didn't expected the M5 already delivered ... I ordered from German Canon shop No.1  and they told me shipping is End of November. So I'm curious: is your M5 an item for the German market or imported?


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 21, 2016)

Today I got an answer from the shop to a question I had related to the EF-EOS M Adaptor which came with the camera. They told me that they only got a first small delivery amount: I was among the lucky ones who got one of these.

The instruction manual is among other languages in german and I can select german from the given user interface languages.
Don't know if I can read something from the serialno of the camera regarding the destination market.

regards
Frank


----------



## bholliman (Nov 22, 2016)

Photorex said:


> Today I got an answer from the shop to a question I had related to the EF-EOS M Adaptor which came with the camera. They told me that they only got a first small delivery amount: I was among the lucky ones who got one of these.
> 
> The instruction manual is among other languages in german and I can select german from the given user interface languages.
> Don't know if I can read something from the serialno of the camera regarding the destination market.
> ...



Congrats on the early delivery. What are your first impressions of the camera? I'm really looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## photogdan (Nov 22, 2016)

Photorex said:


> Today I got an answer from the shop to a question I had related to the EF-EOS M Adaptor which came with the camera. They told me that they only got a first small delivery amount: I was among the lucky ones who got one of these.
> 
> The instruction manual is among other languages in german and I can select german from the given user interface languages.
> Don't know if I can read something from the serialno of the camera regarding the destination market.
> ...



That's awesome. Congratulations! Enjoy!

I didn't see it in the manual but did you notice AFMA in the menu's?


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 22, 2016)

my very first impressions have been that all the dials are too narrow to each other on a very small body and I tend to do a lot of inadvertently changes to the settings. But this was quite better on the second day when I got used to the layout of the dials. E.G. I inadvertantly switched of the camera when changing modes between AV, TV, P, C1 etc. or I often started recording video by touching the record button. But as I do not need video functionality at all, I decided to give this button another function (selftimer).

Currently I don't have a RAW Converter for the RAW files of the M5. Wanted to test Affinity Photos and Corel After Shot Pro3 before switching to Lightroom CC. Test of these two programms showed me that I will stick with Lightroom.

AFMA is not included in the menu.

Here is a comparison shot regarding size between my M (attached 11-22mm) and my M5 with the 22mm lens attached:






Regards
Frank


----------



## weixing (Nov 22, 2016)

Photorex said:


> my very first impressions have been that all the dials are too narrow to each other on a very small body and I tend to do a lot of inadvertently changes to the settings. But this was quite better on the second day when I got used to the layout of the dials. E.G. I inadvertantly switched of the camera when changing modes between AV, TV, P, C1 etc. or I often started recording video by touching the record button. But as I do not need video functionality at all, I decided to give this button another function (selftimer).
> 
> Currently I don't have a RAW Converter for the RAW files of the M5. Wanted to test Affinity Photos and Corel After Shot Pro3 before switching to Lightroom CC. Test of these two programms showed me that I will stick with Lightroom.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Mirrorless camera do not required AFMA... this is the advantage of Mirrorless camera.

How's the IQ? I'm thinking of getting this camera also.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 22, 2016)

I don't want to stress the topic IQ too much as I already was very satisfied with the IQ of the original M.

I'm printing fotobooks and calendars in sizes up to 16-20 inches on the long side even with ISO values equal or greater than 800 with files from the EOS M. So, I'm not willing to start any pixel peeping. It's a nice welcome for everyone that the M5 uses the 80D sensor with its advantages but I won't do any testshots to verify how much more I can lift the shadows in post without banding effects. I'm just using the camera for my pleasure with photography.

For me it is important, that the quality for my demands is more than sufficient. So the sensor alone was not the main reason for me to get the M5, also the capability to control the camera remotely or having an EVF.

regards
Frank


----------



## photogdan (Nov 22, 2016)

Photorex said:


> my very first impressions have been that all the dials are too narrow to each other on a very small body and I tend to do a lot of inadvertently changes to the settings. But this was quite better on the second day when I got used to the layout of the dials. E.G. I inadvertantly switched of the camera when changing modes between AV, TV, P, C1 etc. or I often started recording video by touching the record button. But as I do not need video functionality at all, I decided to give this button another function (selftimer).
> 
> Currently I don't have a RAW Converter for the RAW files of the M5. Wanted to test Affinity Photos and Corel After Shot Pro3 before switching to Lightroom CC. Test of these two programms showed me that I will stick with Lightroom.
> 
> ...



You're right. Give it time. You'll get used to it. I still inadvertently hit the menu button on my M3 several times per shoot. I can live with that. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## photogdan (Nov 22, 2016)

weixing said:


> Photorex said:
> 
> 
> > my very first impressions have been that all the dials are too narrow to each other on a very small body and I tend to do a lot of inadvertently changes to the settings. But this was quite better on the second day when I got used to the layout of the dials. E.G. I inadvertantly switched of the camera when changing modes between AV, TV, P, C1 etc. or I often started recording video by touching the record button. But as I do not need video functionality at all, I decided to give this button another function (selftimer).
> ...



That's awesome. I had no idea. You inspired me to ask Google why and it makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## bholliman (Nov 23, 2016)

Photorex said:


> I don't want to stress the topic IQ too much as I already was very satisfied with the IQ of the original M.
> 
> I'm printing fotobooks and calendars in sizes up to 16-20 inches on the long side even with ISO values equal or greater than 800 with files from the EOS M. So, I'm not willing to start any pixel peeping. It's a nice welcome for everyone that the M5 uses the 80D sensor with its advantages but I won't do any testshots to verify how much more I can lift the shadows in post without banding effects. I'm just using the camera for my pleasure with photography.
> 
> ...



I've always been happy with the IQ from my M1 as well, but I stopped using it for anything moving a long time ago. Looking forward to a small/light camera with good IQ AND decent to good auto focus for moving subjects.


----------

